# Real Estate



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Please go to my FB page http://www.facebook.com/Pensacolahousehunters/ and share around. I'd really appreciate it. New listing of 8 acres on the west side off Bauer Rd. 

http://www.pensacolamls.com/listing/515147-12000-havburg-dr-pensacola-fl-32506/

Some other nice listing can be found here....
http://www.pensacolahousehunter.com/featured-listings

_Here for you, when you're ready...._

*Call* your Real Estate Professional now!

James W. Summers
Lic. Real Estate Broker


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're planning on buying or selling this spring, you should have everything squared away by now, including your financing.... if you planning on selling (Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties only) I'll come visit your place and give pointers, on what to fix/replace in order to create a smooth transaction.... Oh, this is free, unless your currently working with another Realtor, then call them... 

Indicators are this will be a booming Real Estate season. Good economy, low interest rates (still), and the money is flowing. This may be the best time to do this.... It all depends on your situation, if you think you need to discuss this, call me....

My slogan is _Here for you, when you're ready....._

_I'm not a hard guy to contact... _


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim the Pensacola mls link didn't work for me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wflgator said:


> Jim the Pensacola mls link didn't work for me.


That link is from back in March, its expired but you can still see those listings on the other link on my site....


----------

